# I reckon we'll just have to see.



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2022)

*IN CASE YOU DIDN'T ALREADY KNOW THIS LITTLE TIDBIT OF WONDERFUL

TRIVIA...............

ON JULY 20, 1969, AS COMMANDER OF THE APOLLO 11 LUNAR MODULE, NEIL ARMSTRONG WAS THE FIRST PERSON TO SET FOOT ON THE MOON.

HIS FIRST WORDS AFTER STEPPING ON THE MOON,

"THAT'S ONE SMALL STEP FOR MAN, ONE GIANT LEAP FOR MANKIND," WERE TELEVISED TO EARTH AND HEARD BY MILLIONS.

BUT, JUST BEFORE HE RE-ENTERED THE LANDER, HE MADE THE ENIGMATIC REMARK "GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY."

MANY PEOPLE AT NASA THOUGHT IT WAS A CASUAL REMARK CONCERNING SOME RIVAL SOVIET COSMONAUT.

HOWEVER, UPON CHECKING, THERE WAS NO GORSKY IN EITHER THE RUSSIAN OR AMERICAN SPACE PROGRAMS.

OVER THE YEARS, MANY PEOPLE QUESTIONED ARMSTRONG AS TO WHAT THE 'GOOD LUCK, MR. GORSKY' STATEMENT MEANT, BUT ARMSTRONG ALWAYS JUST SMILED.

ON JULY 5, 1995, IN TAMPA BAY, FLORIDA, WHILE ANSWERING QUESTIONS FOLLOWING A SPEECH, A REPORTER BROUGHT UP THE 26-YEAR-OLD QUESTION ABOUT MR.GORSKY AND THIS TIME HE FINALLY RESPONDED BECAUSE HIS MR. GORSKY HAD JUST DIED, SO NEIL ARMSTRONG FELT HE COULD NOW ANSWER THE QUESTION.

HERE IS THE ANSWER TO* *"WHO WAS MR. GORSKY?"

IN 1938, WHEN HE WAS A KID IN A SMALL MID-WESTERN TOWN, HE WAS PLAYING BASEBALL WITH A FRIEND IN THE BACKYARD. HIS FRIEND HIT THE BALL, WHICH LANDED IN HIS NEIGHBOR'S YARD BY THEIR BEDROOM WINDOW.

HIS NEIGHBORS WERE MR. AND MRS. GORSKY.

AS HE LEANED DOWN TO PICK UP THE BALL, YOUNG ARMSTRONG HEARD MRS. GORSKY SHOUTING AT* *GORSKY,

"SEX! YOU WANT SEX?! YOU'LL GET SEX WHEN THE KID NEXT DOOR WALKS ON THE MOON!"

It broke the place up.

NEIL ARMSTRONG'S FAMILY CONFIRMED THAT* *THIS IS A TRUE STORY.*


----------



## uncle eddie (Mar 4, 2022)

hahaha


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 4, 2022)

That's just awesome Ray!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Mar 4, 2022)

All good ones ! Thanks for sharing  !!

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Mar 4, 2022)

Love it. Never gets old.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 4, 2022)

Those were some good ones!


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 4, 2022)

Loved the Armstrong story.  I'd never heard any of that.

The whole bunch were great.


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Mar 4, 2022)

Nice ones. Thanks Ray


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 5, 2022)

thanks ray!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks Ray,

Love the one about Neil Armstrong!  It made my day,

Actually that story really wasn't true. 

In 1995 Neal Armstrong first heard the story as an anecdote delivered by Buddy Hackett (for those who remember him) in one of his comedy routines in California. 

John


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2022)

Nice .


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2022)

All Good ones, Ray !!!
Cutest one of the year----Dog Training Video!! Love it !
Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 5, 2022)

Great ones Ray.  Those boot liners were the premium model.  I had the cheaper ones growing up--made by McGavins.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Those boot liners were the premium model. I had the cheaper ones growing up--


Yup . Mine were " Day old " brand .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 5, 2022)

Boy howdy, I never saw snow or had freezing feet until I moved from the nest, mama hated the cold and didn't much care to get real hot either. I grew up in Redwood City, CA, best climate in the western hemisphere, you can check that out, it's no BS. We had the only house there I ever saw with central AC, dad scored a refrigeration unit from a box car and mounted it on the roof of the house, mama was happy!


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2022)

LMAO Ray!  All good ones.  That Neil Armstrong is hilarious, even if untrue, still very funny.
Thanks for sharing my friend.


----------

